# Welcome to vpsBoard! (Read this first)



## MannDude (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey everyone, welcome to vpsBoard! As you can tell, this is a new community, created as a central and alternate resource to all things regarding Virtual Private Servers. Whether you're a consumer seeking help, a business owner discussing virtualization methods, or just the avid hobbyist you're bound to fit right in and find topics relevant to your interest.

As a new community content is low, and things may change. We seek community suggestions on how to keep this place a quality resource and encourage active discussion and recruiting to bring new members in.

Remember, this is a place to talk about Virtual Private Servers. Linux. Windows. Low end or high end, it doesn't matter. If it's related to Virtual Servers, you're in the right place.

With that said, welcome to vpsBoard, and we hope that you enjoy your stay.

*Links of interest:* vpsBoard Guidelines


----------



## DamienSB (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome to you too!


----------



## MannDude (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi ! Welcome to vpsBoard!


----------



## vpsnewb (Mar 25, 2013)

This is a dummy account that exists to help create some content during the early stages of the forum. Hi everyone!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 25, 2013)

*Cough*  Hey Admin!  You should probably change the link to not include /dev/ folder!  

Glad to be here by the way!  Looking quite spiffy!


----------



## MannDude (Mar 25, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> *Cough*  Hey Admin!  You should probably change the link to not include /dev/ folder!
> 
> Glad to be here by the way!  Looking quite spiffy!


Glad to see you here HalfEatenPie. The link in question has been fixed, I posted that back when everything was still in the /dev/ folder. =]

Open to any suggestions you may have on how to make this a worthwhile place.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 27, 2013)

Out of curiosity, is there going to be rules and regulations for the industry news section?  Or will it just be a free for all?


----------



## MannDude (Mar 27, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Out of curiosity, is there going to be rules and regulations for the industry news section?  Or will it just be a free for all?


Yes, probably will be some rules so it's not abused just for providers to say, "We have more stock!". I want it to be used for announcements such as mergers, takeovers, dead pooling, new location announcements, "XYZ Provider now offers KVM", etc. Would also be the place for other industry news such as SolusVM updates (Can't wait!), other software related to the industry, etc.

I'm not promoting vpsBoard anywhere at this very moment, but plan on dedicating some time tonight and the rest of the week to getting things setup properly. Let me know if you'd like to help. B)


----------



## Andri (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi MannDude, 

Are you going to put some ads in the future?

/kidding


----------



## MannDude (Apr 3, 2013)

Andri said:


> Hi MannDude,
> 
> Are you going to put some ads in the future?
> 
> /kidding


Actually I _may_, but only for providers who are active on the forum. They'll be free, so long as a provider maintains a helpful presence they may get a button in rotation somewhere.

But for now, no need to have ads.

Once the site grows to a level where it costs more to run than I want to pay out of pocket there may be some things in place in order for me to not go broke over this site, but they won't be super intrusive.

EDIT: Welcome to vpsBoard!

EDIT #2: We don't have a 'Thanks' button, but we do have reputation! That green arrow controls that. You can also still tag members by using the member tag.


```
[member=Andri]
```
 results in this: Andri


----------



## netnub (Apr 19, 2013)

Nice site MannDude. I love the theme.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 19, 2013)

netnub said:


> Nice site MannDude. I love the theme.


Hey bud, thanks!

Glad to see you here.


----------



## Asama (Apr 24, 2013)

Hey, nice and clear forum with lovely theme!


----------



## MannDude (Apr 25, 2013)

Asama said:


> Hey, nice and clear forum with lovely theme!




Thanks! Glad to have you here! Please take a moment to introduce yourself to the forum.

Regards,


----------



## wlanboy (May 16, 2013)

So the forum is back again.

Nice theme and a lot of well known people.


----------



## 5n1p (May 16, 2013)

Hi all.


----------



## Abdussamad (May 17, 2013)

Hello all. LET is down and I heard about this forum on WHT so here I am  !


----------



## dominicl (May 17, 2013)

This could be the new LET (without the drama!). I only joined due to LET being down.


----------



## Damian (May 17, 2013)

So far, i'm liking vpsBoard better than LET.


----------



## dAgent (May 17, 2013)

'sup peeps!


----------



## Ollie (May 17, 2013)

Hello, I just joined, seems nice here. :>


----------



## xBytez (May 17, 2013)

Glad to be here...


----------



## TommehM (May 17, 2013)

@xBytez ;D


----------



## xBytez (May 17, 2013)

TommehM said:


> @xBytez ;D


;D


----------



## coreyman (May 17, 2013)

dominicl said:


> This could be the new LET (without the drama!). I only joined due to LET being down.


Wishful thinking there dominic. A lot of the members here are from LET


----------



## vRozenSch00n (May 17, 2013)

@MannDude Thank you for accepting me in this forum. It's good to be here among friends I found on-line.


----------



## Punjabi (May 18, 2013)

*@MannDude*, for the offer threads is it possible to have providers add company name in the tags mandatory, & may be even virtualization type & location too? It will make it bit easy to list out offers from specific providers/virtualization/location. Something like tags on LEB.

Plus, an etiquette like posting full URL alongside the short URL (if someone's using a URL shortner)? (pokes *@* ).


----------



## MannDude (May 18, 2013)

vRozenSch00n said:


> @MannDude Thank you for accepting me in this forum. It's good to be here among friends I found on-line.



No problem! Glad to have you hear!



Punjabi said:


> *@MannDude*, for the offer threads is it possible to have providers add company name in the tags mandatory, & may be even virtualization type & location too? It will make it bit easy to list out offers from specific providers/virtualization/location. Something like tags on LEB.
> 
> Plus, an etiquette like posting full URL alongside the short URL (if someone's using a URL shortner)? (pokes *@* ).


Hmm, interesting. I can add custom profile fields as well, can probably have the results of these listed under the names though it could get messy and cluttered. Interesting idea though.


----------



## Corporal Clegg (May 18, 2013)

Suggestion: "Looking for vps <specs/location/etc>" category.

If not, where to post such?


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)

I like the idea of WANTED category.

Should apply to VPS, other plans, work, etc.


----------



## Kyle (May 18, 2013)

@manndude this is amazing, glad to be a part of it (Even though I'm kind of late )


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> WANTED


_"and on a steel horse I ride..."_


----------



## drmike (May 18, 2013)




----------



## rds100 (May 19, 2013)

I can't seem to find a global "mark everything read" link. Is there one? It would be very useful.


----------



## Feefty (May 19, 2013)

rds100 said:


> I can't seem to find a global "mark everything read" link. Is there one? It would be very useful.


i think you can only do that when you're in a forum and click the "Mark this forum as read" so you have to do this per forum.


----------



## rds100 (May 19, 2013)

Feefty said:


> i think you can only do that when you're in a forum and click the "Mark this forum as read" so you have to do this per forum.


Yeah, i already found the per forum link, but a global one would be nice too.


----------



## KuJoe (May 19, 2013)

I *DIDN'T* read this first! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!  h34r:


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

KuJoe said:


> I DIDN'T read this first! MUAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


 

You're such a rebel!


----------



## Naruto (May 19, 2013)

Hi! Few things to start off with =] 1. Yes I added you because you're a female gamer, 'tis an awesome thing to see! 2. I'm Brian. 3. Don't be intimidated but I'm not a stereotypical guy. If anything, I'll be the one in the kitchen =D.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 19, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Hi! Few things to start off with =] 1. Yes I added you because you're a female gamer, 'tis an awesome thing to see! 2. I'm Brian. 3. Don't be intimidated but I'm not a stereotypical guy. If anything, I'll be the one in the kitchen =D.


 

...  Are you trying to pick someone up on a forum?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 19, 2013)

rds100 said:


> I can't seem to find a global "mark everything read" link. Is there one? It would be very useful.


If I remember correctly, there is a "Mark Community Read" option in the footer (on mobile view at the moment)


----------



## mikho (May 19, 2013)




----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (May 22, 2013)

Hello everyone, clean looking forum. Look forward to working with everyone in here.


----------



## tallship (May 22, 2013)

Hi MannDude!

Glad to be here. Let's hope this doesn't end up like LEB with Chief's *flip* to colocrossing. Not that it has manifested as a bad thing yet, but there does seem to be an aire of a conflict of interest (For LEB, I'm sure colocrossing is just happy as a clam about their acquisition).

Anyway, that seems to be one of the main points here, and I'm optimistic about our participation here, and the reputability the rules attempt to address.

BTW, the link to the intros board you posted, http://vpsboard.com/topic/6-introduction-thread/ results in a 404 for me at this time.

Kindest regards,


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 23, 2013)

Hey tallship!  Welcome to vpsBoard!  

In relation to your concern, it seems like rewrite is having issues!  Therefore switched to the board taking care of the URL rewrite.

Thanks for bringing to our attention!  You rock!


----------



## JDiggity (May 23, 2013)

The *@**HalfEatenPie*, is a moderator.  This can only be the beginning of something great!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (May 25, 2013)

24khost said:


> The @HalfEatenPie, is a moderator.  This can only be the beginning of something great!


 

Yikes!  Sorry I missed this!  Thanks 24khost!  If people don't like the way I do moderation then they're more than welcome to criticize me on my methods and the way I dress (I mean, I do dress like a dork).  I'm hoping i wouldn't have to exercise my hammer too much.


----------



## necs (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello everyone. In that forum all together we can improve our skills. Look forward to working with everyone in here.

 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 6, 2013)

necs said:


> Hello everyone. In that forum all together we can improve our skills. Look forward to working with everyone in here.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody.


Welcome to vpsBoard! Glad to have you here!


----------



## XFS_Brad (Jul 9, 2013)

So far, I am impressed by VPSBoard. It has a decent size of users and I'd love to stick around to watch it grow! Glad I found it!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 10, 2013)

XFS_Brad said:


> So far, I am impressed by VPSBoard. It has a decent size of users and I'd love to stick around to watch it grow! Glad I found it!


Thanks man! Happy to have you here!


----------



## ultimatehostings (Sep 1, 2013)

We're happy to be a part of this community, everything is clean and sleek.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 1, 2013)

ultimatehostings said:


> We're happy to be a part of this community, everything is clean and sleek.


Happy to have you here! Thanks for joining!


----------



## mack.long (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey I'm Mack Long from IWebHostU.COM    nice to hear that - you guys deal with High end VPS and other stuffs too 

Thanks


----------



## Riccardo_G (Oct 7, 2013)

hello to all

pleasure to be with you


----------



## Tactical (Oct 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Roger (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello guys, just joining the community.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 8, 2013)

mack.long said:


> Hey I'm Mack Long from IWebHostU.COM    nice to hear that - you guys deal with High end VPS and other stuffs too
> 
> Thanks





Riccardo_G said:


> hello to all
> 
> pleasure to be with you





Roger said:


> Hello guys, just joining the community.


Hey guys, welcome to vpsBoard! How'd you all hear about the site? Happy to have you here.


----------



## ServerBros (Oct 9, 2013)

Loving the forum so far, was a long time lurker on LET/LEB - mainly due to the hilarity of most of the people complaining their $0.99 per year VPS was offline.

This seems far better structured with a core of good people, particularly pleased to see Francisco and Ayldric on board too....pretty good guys around most of the communities, and helped me out when I came knocking with the very little issues I did have with my personal sites VPS.

Looking forward to becoming a lot more active over the coming weeks and getting to know you all, everyone loves a tight knit community


----------



## Riccardo_G (Oct 9, 2013)

thanks for all, my friends


----------



## WhizzWr (Oct 20, 2013)

Ah.. I haven't lurked on LET until recently. Turns out a lot of things had been happened on LE*   and it appears most prominent figures including all of the good stuffs (tuts, discussion) have moved here.

Liking this community so far.


----------



## MannDude (Oct 20, 2013)

WhizzWr said:


> Ah.. I haven't lurked on LET until recently. Turns out a lot of things had been happened on LE*   and it appears most prominent figures including all of the good stuffs (tuts, discussion) have moved here.
> 
> Liking this community so far.


Hey there! Happy to have you here!


----------



## DragonDF (Oct 22, 2013)

I do not have a complete idea about VPSboard.

I knew about it a few days ago in LET.

I hope I can do more friends than enemies here....ahhahhaah.


----------



## terafire (Oct 22, 2013)

@DragonDF this a good board, welcome!


----------



## DragonDF (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you @terafire.

I could see that some SCAMMERS are not here (yet).


----------



## Lee (Oct 23, 2013)

DragonDF said:


> Thank you @terafire.
> 
> I could see that some SCAMMERS are not here (yet).


Go back to LET before you consider starting to open threads about URPad.


----------



## DragonDF (Oct 24, 2013)

~Lee~ said:


> Go back to LET before you consider starting to open threads about URPad.


Do you work with URPAD?


Is it a kind of partner of you? Your neighbor?

Until now, NO BACKUP, NO REFUND.

Did you see the PROVE I post about PAYPAL? I could not see your reply in WHT. As a member with so many posts there... 

Or do you continue believing in who presents NO PROVE about he wrote?


----------



## tallship (Oct 25, 2013)

WhizzWr said:


> Ah.. I haven't lurked on LET until recently. Turns out a lot of things had been happened on LE*   and it appears most prominent figures including all of the good stuffs (tuts, discussion) have moved here.
> 
> Liking this community so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## wendell (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi everyone. Have a nice day...


----------



## MannDude (Dec 22, 2013)

wendell said:


> Hi everyone. Have a nice day...


Howdy! Welcome to vpsBoard!


----------



## branden_securedspeed (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm new to the forum, just wanted to say Hi


----------



## iClickAndHost (Jul 11, 2014)

Hello! Neat looking forum! Glad we found it and we hope we can contribute and make valuable contacts on here.


----------



## John HostiServer (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi all,
in short, I am the sales guy at HostiServer Ltd., an ambitious team of skilled IT-professionals with datacenters at PhoenixNAP AZ, US, and SwitchDataCenters, Amsterdam, NL.
I am happy to become a part of VPS board, and hope for some good times on the forum , thanks for having me.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 28, 2014)

Happy to see some new faces. Feel free to jump right in and start a conversation, respond to an existing one or just lurk.


----------



## ftpitnipon (Sep 3, 2014)

I am not entriely new here,but a request to mandude to have some restriction on signatures links and  colours


----------



## MartinD (Sep 3, 2014)

ftpitnipon said:


> but a request to mandude to have some restriction on signatures links and colours


Huh?


----------



## ftpitnipon (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes,so many links by some people hurts the eyes


----------



## MannDude (Sep 3, 2014)

ftpitnipon said:


> I am not entriely new here,but a request to mandude to have some restriction on signatures links and  colours





ftpitnipon said:


> Yes,so many links by some people hurts the eyes


Some are more flamboyant than others and sometimes I'll fix them myself, though most I have seen are okay. You can also disable the viewing of signatures in your member area preferences as well.


----------



## Shivam (Sep 13, 2014)

Hello, i'm wondering on how do i go about changing my name because i can't find the option under my profile


----------



## drmike (Sep 13, 2014)

Jayseanp said:


> Hello, i'm wondering on how do i go about changing my name because i can't find the option under my profile


I do believe you need to contact @MannDude for a manual name change.  There were some rules put in place a while back to prevent frequent username changes.


----------



## Shivam (Sep 14, 2014)

@drmike sorry, is their a way to contact him because i'm new to this forum so i'm not really familiar with this theme so i'm not sure where to find the private message button?


----------



## OpticServers (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey Guys.. Looking forward to really getting active on vpsBoard


----------



## cociu (Feb 5, 2015)

Hello all, 

I heard about this forum on WHT and i am glad to join this comunity


----------



## GalaxyHostPlus (Aug 27, 2015)

Hello Everyone 

I just joined this community so far looking forward to it


----------



## aktifserver (Nov 26, 2015)

Welcome to you too!


----------

